# Chicken Mango and Macadamia Nut Salad



## Lynan (Aug 28, 2006)

This salad is exquisite and probably just the ticket for those of you who may need a 'special' salad in the final weeks of your summer. ( Ours is not far off! ) This recipe is from Tricia, a friend from Australia, and is one of the most requested summer salads on our catering menu!
So ta T!! 

*Salad*

1 Large Cooked Chicken, meat off the bone left in reasonable chunks
Toasted Macadamias
Snowpeas
Baby Spinach Leaves
Iceberg Lettuce, shredded into medium strips

*Salsa*

2 Mango's finely chopped
1 Small Onion finely chopped
2 Tbsps Olive Oil
2 Tbsps Lime Juice and the zest also
2 Tbsps finely chopped mint
2 Tsps Liquid Honey

Mix all together well.

*Dressing*

1 Tbsp Olive Oil
1 Onion finely chopped
1 Tsp Curry Powder
1 Tbsp Mango Chutney
1/4 Cup Unsalted Macadamias
2 Tbsps Raspberry Vinegar
2 Tbsps Avocado Oil
2 Tbsps Olive Oil ( extra)
1/2 Cup Good Mayo
1/4 Cup Heavy Cream

Gently fry onion in 1st measure of oil until transparent. Add curry powder and stir for 1 minute. Take off heat and add chutney, mix well.
Process nuts until well chopped. Add vinegar, other oils and process well. Mix with cooled onion, mayo and cream.

Pour dressing over chicken meat and gently toss. Arrange spinach, snowpeas and iceberg on a serving platter. Pile chicken salad onto leaves and place spoonsful of salsa over chicken and on surrounding leaves. Scatter with toasted macadamias and if you wish, some sliced fresh mango.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 28, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHH! Blast ! I just made dinner and will now have to make this for breakfast. 
Really sounds good, Lyn!! Regards to Trish!!


----------



## jkath (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh my gosh this sounds like perfection on a plate!
My parents just gave me a lot of macadamias from a friend's tree - so I'm set
(PS - they're so hard to shell though - takes pliers and a hammer!)


----------



## SharonT (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds really amazing.   I also love that turn of phrase, "left in reasonable chunks"    

Don't think I've ever seen Avocado Oil.


----------



## Lynan (Aug 29, 2006)

SharonT said:
			
		

> Sounds really amazing. I also love that turn of phrase, "left in reasonable chunks"
> 
> Don't think I've ever seen Avocado Oil.


 
Avocado Oil may not be terribly common around the world just yet, but I do know of friends who have found it in the States. It is the most glorious deep green colour and I adore it over a plate of freshly picked, bright red tomatos, and a wee bit of seasalt and fresh ground pepper.
Oh,,,and a whole ciabatta loaf to myself to dip in the combined juices.


----------



## cjs (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, now I have a mission - Avocado Oil!! This sound wonderful Lyn!! My regards to Trisha also, if and when...


----------



## attie (Sep 17, 2006)

cjs said:
			
		

> Well, now I have a mission - Avocado Oil!! This sound wonderful Lyn!! My regards to Trisha also, if and when...


I think I can get it here Jean, so if all else fails I could send some to you.
That Tricia sure is a wiz kid.


----------



## attie (Sep 17, 2006)

Here you go Jean http://www.thegrove.co.nz/ Made in Kiwi Land so must be good. Our supermarket has plain or lime infused, so I got the latter. No problems to send it over to you.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 17, 2006)

Avocado oil.... 

If someone could explain to me how it is made, I have over 4,000,000 avocado trees here in Venezuela!!!


----------



## Lynan (Sep 17, 2006)

http://www.elysianisle.com/avocado_oil_gourmet.html

Good on you for that link Attie! I also found there a link for those in the USA to buy direct. ( along with Wera Wera hot sauce and Kaitaia Fire...I love them both so can recommend )


----------



## attie (Sep 17, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> Avocado oil....
> 
> If someone could explain to me how it is made, I have over 4,000,000 avocado trees here in Venezuela!!!


Step [1] Take one sharp axe and chop dpwn avocado tree. I don't know Clive, they say cold pressed soooooo! Would it not be the same as making olive oil???? Then I don't know how they make that either


----------



## cjs (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm going to have to save this entire thread! have bookmarked the sites. Thanks all.


----------



## mitmondol (Sep 18, 2006)

Jean, I get avocado oil at Whole Foods here.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 18, 2006)

attie said:
			
		

> Step [1] Take one sharp axe and chop dpwn avocado tree. I don't know Clive, they say cold pressed soooooo! Would it not be the same as making olive oil???? Then I don't know how they make that either


 
That's fine , mate, but where do I find a sieve big enough to put a whole tree into?


----------



## cjs (Sep 19, 2006)

Well of course Adrienne - what does Whole Foods not have????


----------



## mitmondol (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh I know what!
My favorite (well, one of many) cheese that is made of sheep's milk and is soft and spreadable, kind of ricotta consistency.
Can't find it anywhere here!


----------

